# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > خبر: دانلود کنید: وب سایت با امکانات

## salehbagheri

با عرض سلام خدمت همه برنامه نويسان محترم!

امروز يه وب سايت كه خودم ساختم را براي دانلود گذاشتم!

اين وب سايت داراي انجمن گفتگو، بخش خبر، فروشگاه اينترنتي و ... مي باشد!

البته قسمت فروشگاه اينترنتي اش يك كمي ناقص مانده كه به زودي براتون درستش مي كنم!




نيازمنديها:
ويژوال استاديو 2008 يا 2005 (2008 بهتره)*اينترنت اكسپلورر 7 يا 8* (ممكنه در IE 6 و بقیه مرورگرها دچار مشكل بشيد)دات نت فريم ورك 3.5 (NET Framework 3.5.)IIS 6 or 7ويندوز XP يا Vistaصفحه نمايش حداقل 768 * 1024مشخصات:
زبان VB.NETداراي سرويس Membershipتاريخ هجري شمسي OpenSourceو ...با اين كه آرزوي بي نيازي شما را دارم ولي اميدوارم كه اين سايت كوچك جوابگوي نيازهاي شما باشد! :قلب: 

نظرات شما باعث پيشرفت كار ما خواهد شد! :خجالت: 

با تشكر فراوان از شما  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 

اين هم يك لينك ديگه البته با امكانات بيشتر :http://bagheri.saleh.googlepages.com/MyProjectExe.zip

----------


## baran_mehr

از بدبختی چقدر منتظر این برنامه شما بودم و حالا که گذاشتید نمیتونم استفاده کنم. :گریه: 
حتما باید دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 باشه؟ :ناراحت: 
هیچ کدوم از صفحات رو باز نمیکنه :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## salehbagheri

> از بدبختی چقدر منتظر این برنامه شما بودم و حالا که گذاشتید نمیتونم استفاده کنم.
> حتما باید دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 باشه؟
> هیچ کدوم از صفحات رو باز نمیکنه


با عرض پوزش فراوان! چون جواب اين سوالتون را نمي دونم! ولي اگه دات نت فريم ورك 3.5 باشه حتماً باز ميشه!!!!

----------


## baran_mehr

عیبی نداره عزیزم.
از اینکه این برنامه رو اینجا گذاشتی تا همه ازش استفاده کنن ازت ممنونم.
معلومه که قلب پاکی داری ...افرین

----------


## eworkpro

دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز .
ولی من می ترسم asp.net هم کم کم open source بشه !
اینجور پروژه های راحت الحلقوم یکم افراد رو از کد نویسی باز می داره ! مهم اینه که طرف خودش بنویسه !
البته دوست عزیز من نمی خوام یک وقت خدای ناکرده زحمت شما رو نادیده بگیرماااا !

----------


## salehbagheri

> دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز .
> ولی من می ترسم asp.net هم کم کم open source بشه !
> اینجور پروژه های راحت الحلقوم یکم افراد رو از کد نویسی باز می داره ! مهم اینه که طرف خودش بنویسه !
> البته دوست عزیز من نمی خوام یک وقت خدای ناکرده زحمت شما رو نادیده بگیرماااا !


حرف شما كاملا درسته! به نظر من هم هر كسي بايد خودش برنامه اي رو كه مي خواد بنويسه! ولي اينجوري سرعت پيشرفت جامعه در عرصه برنامه نويسي خيلي مي ياد پايين! چون ممكنه هزاران نفر تك و تنها وقت خودشون رو بزارن تا فقط يك كد مشابه رو بنويسند! (پروژه اتلاف وقت)
بنابراين برنامه نويسان وقتي مخشون را با هم كانكت كنند، ديگه همشون دنبال يه كد يا يه برنامه نمي رن و سعي مي كنند به كارشون تنوع بدند!
مثلاً من يك زماني نمي دونستم كه كد تاريخ هجري شمسي رو مي شه از اينترنت مثل آب خوردن گرفت، به همين خاطر حدودا يك هفته از وقتم رو هدر دادم تا اين كد را دوباره از اول بنويسم! البته اين به ضررم نبود، باعث شد تا اولا يك كد open source داشته باشم و ثانياً يك كمي هم تو كد نويسي پيشرفت كنم! ولي اگر مخم با شما عزيزان كانكت بود، ديگه اون يك هفته رو صرف يه كد تكراري نمي كردم و يه پروژه جديد رو روش فكر مي كردم!
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## milade

> ولی من می ترسم asp.net هم کم کم open source بشه !


همه می ترسند!!!!
اما خودمونیم خیلی هم without source نیستا!!!!



> ولي اينجوري سرعت پيشرفت جامعه در عرصه برنامه نويسي خيلي مي ياد پايين!


خوب بیاد!!!!
بهتر از اینه که من چند روز پیش می خواستم یه پروژه بگیرم یارو می گه "ببخشیدا خودم کد داشتم"یا می گن"یعنی این قدر برنامه نویسی سخته!!!"
البته درسته سرعت نباید بیاد پایین ولی این طوری بهتره که برای هر کد یه ساعت وقت بزاره نه این که بعد از 20 دقیقه کل وبش اماده باشه

راستی اقای استاد باقری این shop شما که هیچی توش نیست!!!!
بای

----------


## peymannaji

با سلام دوست عزیز . 
کار شما بسیار ارزشمنده و از شما تشکر میکنم به هر حال مواردی مثل کار شما و سایر دوستان فواید بسیاری داره از جمله مهمترین اونها:

1- افزایش سرعت یاد گیری
2- گرفتن ایده در معماری پیاده سازی یک برنامه
3- نزدیک شدن به استاندارهای کد نویسی 
5- آشنایی با امکانات دات نت
4- توسعه فرهنگ open source
5- و از همه مهمتر جا افتادن فرهنگ کمک به دیگران چون برای خیلی از ماها بسیار سخته که حاصل زحمت خودمون رو در اختیار دیگران قرار بدیم . البته خدا رو شکر اعضای محترم این فرم همیشه کمک حال بنده و سایر دوستان بودند .

موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## baran_mehr

ما نباید از این بترسیم که کدهای Open Source تو جامعه زیاد بشه...این نه تنها ترسی نداره بلکه خیلی هم میتونه باعث ترقی و پیشرفت بشه.
اما از این باید بترسیم که برنامه نویس هایی که تا الان خیلی مشتاقانه دنبال یاد گیری بودن یه جورایی نسبت به یادگیری و بدست اوردن شیوه های جدید برنامه نویسی با نبوق خودشون بی ذوق بشن و یا ترجیح بدن که از شیوه های موجود استفاده کنن ، این بده چون باعث میشه جامعه ای از برنامه نویسان داشته باشیم که خیلی میل به ابداع شیوه های جدید نداشته باشن.
خیلی از شرکت های بزرگ هستن که برنامه های خودشون رو به صورت Open Source دارن عرضه میکنن !!
ما باید یاد بگیریم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم و در کنارش باید این رو هم یاد بگیریم که سعی نکنیم فقط تقلید کار باشیم ... :تشویق: 
برای پیشرفت همه ما که باعث پیشرفت کل کشورمون میشه باید ابتکار ، نوع آوری داشته باشیم 
ما باید دست رو نقاطی بزاریم که تا بحال کسی سعی نکرده تو اون ضمینه فعالیت کنه و یا خیلی ضعیف کار کردن...با استعدادی که ایرانی ها دارن کار سختی نیست *تنها باید باور کنیم و همت داشته باشیم*

----------


## salehbagheri

> راستی اقای استاد باقری این shop شما که هیچی توش نیست!!!!


 
طلب بخشش مي كنم! چون خيلي عجله كردم! به زودي براتون درستش مي كنم!

----------


## kezack

بهتر نيست كساني كه از اين برنامه دوستمون استفاده كردن خودشون برنامه رو كامل تر كنن و توي همين تابيك بزارن تا با كمك هم يك برنامه كامل بشه؟ تا اينكه منتظر دوستمون باشيم تا همه ي قسمت ها رو اماده كنه!!!
البته ببخشيدا

----------


## s.k711

:لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند: 
سلام.
واقعا خيلي خوبه كه شما دوست دارين همه پيشرفت كنند
خيلي عالي است 
آفرين بر كار پسنديده شما
 :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## salehbagheri

> بهتر نيست كساني كه از اين برنامه دوستمون استفاده كردن خودشون برنامه رو كامل تر كنن و توي همين تابيك بزارن تا با كمك هم يك برنامه كامل بشه؟ تا اينكه منتظر دوستمون باشيم تا همه ي قسمت ها رو اماده كنه!!!


من هم با پيشنهاد خوب شما موافقم! چون تنهايي واقعا سخته!!!!

----------


## eniak.master

برای من بسیار جالب بود . مخصوصا اینکه کسی در ASP بخواد اپن سورس کار کنه ! 
واقعا عجیبه . این برنامه شما رو چندین مجموعه برنامه نویس و شرکت در PHP با نامهای متفاوت مانند نیوک ، مامبو و جوملا و . . .  ایجاد کرده اند و من هم الان دارم با اونها کار می کنم . 
به امید روزی که برنامه نویسی پیشرفته ASP بتواند مخهای برنامه نویسانش را با هم لینک بده و از این حالت تجاری و کلوز سورس ! بودن در بیاد . 
متشکر

----------


## salehbagheri

> راستی اقای استاد باقری این shop شما که هیچی توش نیست!!!!


ببينيد آقا ميلاد! يك GridView و يك ObjectDataSource در صفحه Store اضافه كنيد! بعد به كدهايي كه براتون نوشتم لينك كنيد! (تنظيمات GridView به عهده شما، البته با عرض پوزش)

در صفحه ShowStore هم يه DetailView و ObjectDataSource اضافه كنيد و آن رو هم به كدها لينك كنيد!

البته قبلش يه StoredProcedure بايد براي هر كدوم ايجاد كنيد!

----------


## milade

اقای باقری سلام علیکم و به رحمت الله!!!!!
خوبی خوش می گزره؟ روزه گرفتی؟(خدا رو شکر)
می گما در مورد تم سوال دارم
زیبا بود!!!!!!
می شه بگی ما چه طور می تونیم از این کارا بکنیم(چه طور تو بسازیم)؟(چه برنامه ای و ....)
اخه من تم سازیم افتضاحه
ممنون
بای

----------


## salehbagheri

> می شه بگی ما چه طور می تونیم از این کارا بکنیم(چه طور تو بسازیم)؟(چه برنامه ای و ....)


من كه با PhotoShop ساختم! مثل آب خوردن!

به شما هم پيشنهاد مي كنم كه با همين برنامه بسازين! فقط كمي به موتور مغزتون روغن بزنيد، خودش راه مي افته و يهو مي بينيد كه يه سايت زيبا طراحي شده!

----------


## eworkpro

آخه یه مشکل هست و اون هم اینه که اگه تم و گرافیک سایتت رو بردی بالا باید css براش بگذاری.
چون تو مرورگرهای به غیر از IE همه چیز قاطی می شد !

----------


## milade

شما منبع ای برای یادگیری ندارید که فقط برای فتوشاپ بحث شده باشه؟؟؟
ممنون
بای

----------


## salehbagheri

> چون تو مرورگرهای به غیر از IE همه چیز قاطی می شد !


برادر عزيز! تنها مرورگر استاندارد براي ASP.NET فعلا همين IE هست، البته ورژن 7 به بالا!

----------


## peymannaji

در ارتباط با Browser ها خدمت شما عرض شود که هر کدوم به نوعی دردسرهایی دارند که در مورد IE این موارد کمتر احساس میشه و بقول دوستمون در حالا حاضر تنها مرورگر استاندارد براي ASP.NET فعلا همين IE هست. و در واقع مشکل هم همینجا هست . چون وقتی با IE سایت رو چک میکنیم و مشکلی مشاهده نمیکنیم  فکر میکنیم که همه چیز بدون مشکل است در صورتی که باید چند مورد رو در نظر گرفت اینکه مردم فقط از IE‌ استفاده نمیکنن و اینکه آیا واقعا IE با استاندارد جهانی جلو میره (http://www.w3.org)  و ...  راه حل هم در حال حاضر برای این مشکل ( به هم ریختن صفحات در مرور گر ها ) فقط یک چیز میتونه باشه 
و آن هم اینه که پایه و اساس طراحی قالب یک سایت بر اساس CSS و تگهای استاندارد HTML  انجام گرفته بشه . در سایت فوق شما اطلاعات خوبی میتونید بدست بیارید و حتی امکان تست سایت شما از نظر CSS و کدهای HTML که استفاده کردید مقدور می باشد ... 

موفق باشید .

----------


## milade

البته دوستان توجه کنند درسته IE یه مرورگر پر کاربرد هست ولی نباید از این نکته غافل شد که در چند سال اخیر firefox هم تونسته جایگاه خوبی پیدا کنه
همچنین در مورد css اگه کاربر css خودش رو روی صفحات پیاده کنه چی؟؟؟(چه IE چه firefox)

بای

----------


## eworkpro

یعنی منظورت اینه که ما بیایم اصلا اساس کارمون رو fire fox بگذاریم ؟

----------


## peymannaji

اگر css کاملا استاندارد نوشته شده باشه هیچ فرقی نمیکنه شما خودتون نوشته باشید یا از منبعی استفاده کرده باشید ... البته خیلی مهمه که بروزر ها نیز کاملا استاندارد باشند ... من که خودم کدهایی که مینویسم  چه asp.net چه جاوا اسکریپت و چه css ، روی 2 مرورگر میشه تست میکنم اول فایر فاکس ورژن 2.0.0.16 و هم IE  .
یه چیز جالب هم در مورد فایر فاکس 3 بگم که بنظر بنده Developer  های Asp.net رو بیچاره میکنه مثلا مواردی که من با اونها برخورد کردم عبارتند از : کار نکردن بعضی از کدهای جاوا اسکریپت ، کار نکردن ولیدیتور ها بطور صحیح ، و همچنین مشکل Lost Session ... بنابراین از این ورژن استفاده نکنید حتی المقدور ...

----------


## kezack

با اجازه از آقای باقری یکم تو پروژش دستکاری کردم و قسمت گالری رو کامل کردم هرچند به زیبای کار دوستمون نیست ولی.. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## milade

> یعنی منظورت اینه که ما بیایم اصلا اساس کارمون رو fire fox بگذاریم ؟


خیر . ولی با هر دو ستش کنیم

----------


## salehbagheri

> یه چیز جالب هم در مورد فایر فاکس 3 بگم که بنظر بنده Developer های Asp.net رو بیچاره میکنه مثلا مواردی که من با اونها برخورد کردم عبارتند از : کار نکردن بعضی از کدهای جاوا اسکریپت ، کار نکردن ولیدیتور ها بطور صحیح ، و همچنین مشکل Lost Session ... بنابراین از این ورژن استفاده نکنید حتی المقدور ...


من هم موافقم! البته ان رو هم اضافه كنم كه با بعضي از CSS ها مشكل داره! چون من سايتم Align=Center هست! ولي در فايرفاكس اين قسمت اصلا كار نمي كنه و راست چين ميشه!

----------


## salehbagheri

خوشبختانه قسمت Store یا Shop و همچنین گالری عکس سایتم به خوبی تموم شد!

متآسفانه حجمش زیاد بود و نشد به عنوان ضمیمه آپلودش کنم.

به زودی لینک کمکی براتون می زارم.

----------


## shomalgan

> اگر css کاملا استاندارد نوشته شده باشه هیچ فرقی نمیکنه شما خودتون نوشته باشید یا از منبعی استفاده کرده باشید ... البته خیلی مهمه که بروزر ها نیز کاملا استاندارد باشند ... من که خودم کدهایی که مینویسم  چه asp.net چه جاوا اسکریپت و چه css ، روی 2 مرورگر میشه تست میکنم اول فایر فاکس ورژن 2.0.0.16 و هم IE  .
> یه چیز جالب هم در مورد فایر فاکس 3 بگم که بنظر بنده Developer  های Asp.net رو بیچاره میکنه مثلا مواردی که من با اونها برخورد کردم عبارتند از : کار نکردن بعضی از کدهای جاوا اسکریپت ، کار نکردن ولیدیتور ها بطور صحیح ، و همچنین مشکل Lost Session ... بنابراین از این ورژن استفاده نکنید حتی المقدور ...


ربطی به ورژن و نسخه مرور گر نداره برنامه شما ، مشکل اصلی در نوآوری های مایکروسافت هست که بدون توجه به استاندارد ها در مرور گرد خودش افکت ها و امکاناتی می گنجونه که بتونه به قابلیت های ویژوال وب دولاپر و فرانت پیج اضافه کنه ( البته اکثرا در سطح پایین و مورد توجه کاربران سطح پایین هستند )

بدیهیه که هیچ کدوم از این افکت ها و قابلیت ها و ساده سازی های خود سرانه توسط مرجع w3.org  تایید نمی شه .

نکته اینجاست که ذات دات نت ربطی به مرورگر نداره که ادعا بشه فقط برای اکسپلورر ساخته شده .... حالا ممکنه ویژوال وب دولاپر با اکسپلورر ارتباط بهتری برقرار کنه .
من استفاده از DreamWeaver رو توصیه می کنم ... استاندارد کار کردن باهاش راحت تره

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> یعنی منظورت اینه که ما بیایم اصلا اساس کارمون رو fire fox بگذاریم ؟


بهتره که همین کار رو کنی! چرا که در اکثر موارد، کدهات اگه تو ff جواب بده تو ie هم جواب می ده. و برعکس. یعنی اینکه اگه اساس کارت ie باشه ممکنه اکثر کارهایی که کردی تو ff جواب نده. و این یعنی فاجعه!

----------


## salehbagheri

> بهتره که همین کار رو کنی! چرا که در اکثر موارد، کدهات اگه تو ff جواب بده تو ie هم جواب می ده. و برعکس. یعنی اینکه اگه اساس کارت ie باشه ممکنه اکثر کارهایی که کردی تو ff جواب نده. و این یعنی فاجعه!


به نظر بنده این فاجعه نیست! این مشکل شرکت Mozilla هست! چون ما سعی می کنیم که فقط اساس کارمون W3 و استانداردهای بین المللی باشه! که این استانداردها در IE 7 & 8 بیشتر رعایت شده! (قصد تبلیغ ندارم)
اگر دقت کنید می بینید که بیشتر سایت های مشهور (که حتما روی طراحی سایت خیلی هزینه می کنند) در FF دچار مشکل می شند!!! این یعنی اینکه Mozila باید به فکر تصحیح برنامه هاش باشه، نه ما!!!

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام آقای باقری میشه قسمت style sheet.css رو تو یه پروژتونو کامل ثوضیح بدید تا ما مبتدی هام یه کم راه بیفتیم

----------


## salehbagheri

هر صفحه وب، حداقل از چندین جدول، تصویر، لینک و متن و ... تشکیل شده است! برای نظم و ترتیب دادن با اشیاء باید از کدهایی که مسئول این کار هستند استفاده کرد. در تکنولوژی وب، کدهای مورد نظر ما CSS ها هستند. این زبان بسیار ساده فقط برای نظم دهی به اشیاء موجود در یک صفحه وب ساخته شده و البته اگر کارایی دیگه هم داشته باشه؛ بنده نمی دونم!
در این زبان، استفاده از نقطه در ابتدای متن، باعث میشود که متن ما به عنوان کلاس شناخته شود:

.Class
{
text-align: center;
}


استفاده از # در ابتدای متن، باعث میشود که متن ما به عنوان یه ID برای کنترل ارجاع دهنده استفاده شود.

#ID
{
text-align:center
}


شما از کلاس می توانید به مراتب، برای چندین کنترل استفاده کنید ولی از ID ها فقط برای یک کنترل میتوانید استفاده کنید.

طریقه استفاده از کلاس ها هم به صورت زیر است: البته باید فایل css مربوطه به صفحه وب لینک شود.


<asp:Label runat="server" CssClass="Class" />

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام چرا داخل برنامتون در همه صفحات AutoEventWireup رو false قرار دادید
ضمنا من از کجا می تونم یه مقاله خوب برای یادگیری کار با css پیدا کنم
ممنون

----------


## salehbagheri

AutoEventWireup در حالت پیش فرض false هست! فقط در بعضی صفحات لازم، مقدارش رو true کردم.

یک کتاب از انتشارات ناقوس پرس یا ناقوس اندیشه هست که به نظرم عالیه! هم HTML رو خوب توضیح داده و هم CSS رو!

نام کتاب: HTML for the world wide web
نویسنده: الیزابت کاسترو
مترجم: مانی قاسم نیا

----------


## menosoft

> ضمنا من از کجا می تونم یه مقاله خوب برای یادگیری کار با css پیدا کنم
> ممنون



با سلام وقبولی طاعات 
دوست عزیز من یه ebook در این ضمینه دارم
که شاید به دردت بخوره 
اگه خواستی pmبزن تا برات بذارمش
با تشکر

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

سلام 
 meno softعزیز ممنون میشم اگه ebook رو برام بذارید
آقای باقری من وقتی برنامه شما رو اجرا می کنم با یه error مواجه میشم به خاطر چیه error اینه
could not match 'head  ' with any content place holder  کمکم کنید تا رفعش کنم

----------


## salehbagheri

احتمالا شما صفحه Master رو دستکاری کردین!!!

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

اره ولی فقط چند تا شکلاشو که مربوط به تبلیغات بود برداشتم

----------


## salehbagheri

> اره ولی فقط چند تا شکلاشو که مربوط به تبلیغات بود برداشتم


احتمالا چیزهای دیگه ای رو هم برداشتین! مثلا تگ ContentPlaceHolder با نام Head !

----------


## menosoft

با سلام وقبولی طاعات
دوست عزیز کتاب رو برات گذاشتم امیدوارم بدردت بخوره
با تشکر

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

این تگ رو بالای صفخه masterpage داخل تگ head  دارم ولی روش ارور میده  Unrecognized tag prefix or device filter چیکار کنم درست بشه

----------


## salehbagheri

آهان! تازه فهمیدم!

شما 100 در 100 دارید از VS2005 استفاده می کنید! بهتره همیشه Up2Date باشین و از VS2008 استفاده کنید!

----------


## my_blithe

یک مشکل عمده که این پرتال داره اینه که بخش مدیریت از کاربری جدا نشده و حتی مثل DNN هم برای مدیریت مطالب راه کار مناسبی ایجاد نشده.

اما بازم قابل تقدیره

----------


## salehbagheri

> یک مشکل عمده که این پرتال داره اینه که بخش مدیریت از کاربری جدا نشده و حتی مثل DNN هم برای مدیریت مطالب راه کار مناسبی ایجاد نشده.


انتقاد سازنده شما باعث پیشرفت کار ماست! 
بنده چون تجربه زیادی در این زمینه نداشتم، پس از رفتن بیش از 70 درصد از مسیر، تازه به فکر مدیریت افتادم که همین امر باعث شد تا صفحاتم رو نتونم برای ویرایش در بخش مدیریت آماده کنم! به خاطر همین تنها راه چاره رو این دیدم که در همان محل اولیه، مورد ویرایش قرار دهم.

از این پس با همین انتقاد خوبتان، سعی بر این داریم که از همان ابتدا بر قسمت مدیریت سایتها، نیروی ویژه ای خرج کنیم!!!!

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

آقای باقری چند تا قالب خوشکل برای سایت در ست کنید بزارید قالب این سایتتون خوب بود

----------


## mehdi_RM

امكان داره قسمت فروشگاه رو بصورت كامل توضيح بدين؟

----------


## salehbagheri

> امكان داره قسمت فروشگاه رو بصورت كامل توضيح بدين؟


همانطور که می بینید، فروشگاه بصری وجود نداره! فقط کدهاش هست که توضیح کدها نیازمند یک مقاله بزرگه!!!

----------


## salehbagheri

> آقای باقری چند تا قالب خوشکل برای سایت در ست کنید بزارید قالب این سایتتون خوب بود


برادر عزیز! همین قالبی هم که می بینید، حاصل یک هفته تلاش بود! که خیلی ها ازش ایراد گرفتند!

در اینده سعی می کنم با ارائه سایتهایی دیگر از این قبیل، قالبهای دیگری نیز در اختیارتان قرار دهم

با تشکر از تشکر شما!

----------


## peymannaji

صالح عزیز ضمن تشکر از زحمات شما  . میخواستم بدونم آیا در ارتباط کدهایی که نوشته اید و  با توجه به اینکه بنده تقریبا مبتدی هستم آیا امکان داره در این تاپیک مواردی که نمیدونیم رو مطرح کنیم یا خیر ؟ چون بیشتر اینجا بحث انتقاد و پیشنهاد هست و بنده نیمخوام تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ...

با تشکر

----------


## salehbagheri

> صالح عزیز ضمن تشکر از زحمات شما . میخواستم بدونم آیا در ارتباط کدهایی که نوشته اید و با توجه به اینکه بنده تقریبا مبتدی هستم آیا امکان داره در این تاپیک مواردی که نمیدونیم رو مطرح کنیم یا خیر ؟ چون بیشتر اینجا بحث انتقاد و پیشنهاد هست و بنده نیمخوام تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ...
> 
> با تشکر


بله! برادر! این تاپیک برای رفع مشکلات، نظرات و ... است
می توانید مشکلات خود را مطرح کنید!

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

> برادر عزیز! همین قالبی هم که می بینید، حاصل یک هفته تلاش بود! که خیلی ها ازش ایراد گرفتند!


ببخشید من برادر نیستم بعدم اینکه دیگران از حسودیشون بوده که از قالب سایتتون ایراد گرفتند.به نظر من که خوب بود .باز هم سایت های جدید با قالبهای زیبا در ست کنید و تو سایت بگذارید.البته این دفعه کد نویسی هاش خواهش می کنم با C#‎ باشه

----------


## salehbagheri

در ضمن نسخه شماره 2 نيز در حال ساخته!

از شما دوستان برنامه نويس تقاضا مي شه در صورتي كه تمايل به همكاري در ساخت اين پروژه داريد كدها و نمونه هاي ساخته شده توسط خودتون را براي من بفرستيد تا همگي با هم يك سايت كامل رو طراحي كنيم و در اختيار عموم قرار بديم!

اجرتون با خدا!

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> از بدبختی چقدر منتظر این برنامه شما بودم و حالا که گذاشتید نمیتونم استفاده کنم.
> حتما باید دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 باشه؟
> هیچ کدوم از صفحات رو باز نمیکنه


 سلام دوستمن منم یه پروژه کوچیک نمونه همینو نوشتم می تونی از لینک زیر دانلود کنی ببین به کارت میاد
لینک دانلود

----------


## gilar1360

من که نتوانستم دیتا بیس برنامه را باز کنم مثل اینکه دیتابیسش مشکل دارد کسی هست من را راهنمایی کنه

----------


## kezack

ديتابيسش مشكلي نداشت !! مشكلت جي بود؟

----------


## baran_mehr

Saber_Fatholahi جان ممنون از اینکه این لینکو گذاشتید.
Saber_Fatholahi جان من قبلا سایت شما رو دانلود کرده بودم اما متاسفانه نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم. نمیدونم چرا آژاکس رو دستگلام کار نمیکنه. از بدبختی برنامه شما هم بخاطر اژاکس کار نمیکنه.

----------


## جواد618

با سلام و تشکر  
اگه ممکن توضیحات مربوط به پرو ژه را برام ایمیل کنید   dide6@yahoo.com 

سپاسگزارم

----------


## elijooje

با سلام
من خواستم از مستر پیجتون استفاده کنم توی یه برنامه تست اما به مشکلی برخوردم ممنون میشم اگه در موردش توضیح بدید:
<asp:ScriptManager ID="ScriptManager1" runat="server">
من از ویژوال 2005 استفاده می کنم و زبان سی شارپ، کد مسترپیج رو کپی کردم و زبانش رو به سی شارپ تغییر دادم.

----------


## mohsen_t1

این لینک اولی چی بود . تا گرفتمش کامپیوترم به هم ریخت . :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## amir.khanlari

اگه امكان داره كامل شده سايتتون رو بزاريد .

----------


## r.k.max

با سلام و تشکر 
اگه ممکن توضیحات مربوط به پرو ژه را برام ایمیل کنید
*r.k.hafman@gmail.com*

----------


## salehbagheri

> اگه امكان داره كامل شده سايتتون رو بزاريد .





> اگه ممکن توضیحات مربوط به پرو ژه را برام ایمیل کنید


بنده متأسفانه فعلاً درگير امتحانات، كنكور و ... هستم! 
اگر زنده بودم، تابستون Full Power با دستي پر در خدمتتون هستم!

با تشكر!

----------


## mehti_ip

user pass مدير سايت چيه؟

----------


## karim orooji

با سلام به آقاي باقري 
ممنونم از برنامه اي كه درست كرديد

به يك مشكل برخورم زماني كه مستر پيج رو به صفحه متصل ميكنيم
در قسمت plance holder  زماني كه يك متن رو به صفحه اضافه ميكنيم 
plance holder  بزرگ ميشه طوري  تعداد line  اون به 30 الي.... ميرسه
  منوي رو هم با خود به پايين ميبره

----------


## eL2rado

> user pass مدير سايت چيه؟


سوال منم هست. اگه بگین ممنون میشم
یه سوال دیگه: کد تاریخ شمسی تو کدام فایل نوشته شده؟

----------


## gatleam

سلام خسته نباشید واقعاً ممنون نمی دونم چطوری باید ازتون تشکر کنم

فقط من چطوری می تونم وارد بخش مدیریت بشم
یعنی خبر جدید ثبت کنم؟ نام کاربری و رمز عبور چیه؟

----------


## salehbagheri

متأسفانه فراموش کردم اکانت مدیر براش تعریف کنم!

----------


## sodiii

سلام 
با تشکر از زحماتتون 
میخواستم ببینم شما سورس این سایت رو با vs2005 نمیتونید در اختیار من بذارید .
ممنون

----------

